# What is the purpose of letting CRA know how much you paid in rent?



## techcrium (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't qualify for the Ontario Trillium Benefits or anything so there really is no point of disclosing my rent information.

E.g. rental address and amount of rent paid



I am a firm believer of CRA should only know what they need to know.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

you can use it as a partial tax deduction, only reason, otherwise no point


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

So don't fill out the blanks. If it is tax software you are using, there will usually be a question in interview setup or something asking if you are applying for an item such as this. If you put in No, the 'data entry' form shouldn't even show up.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

The only reason is to apply for the property tax credit part of the OTB. If you're not applying, you don't need to provide that info. CRA won't do anything with the information, but they don't need it either.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Does CRA reconcile tenants' rental information with their landlords' rental income?


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

My guess is the usual answer would be "no", unless they audit the landlord and things get messy. Then they'd probably cross reference their records to check for income.

Probably the same with all claims made. If they suspect a company is doing something wrong, they'd check and cross check the receipts...it's usually how they bring down multiple companies during the audit process.


----------



## newuser (Sep 16, 2014)

Even if you fill in the form, the Netfile data doesn't include it.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I doubt they use it to audit landlord, as not everyone would report it. It's more likely to be used to check your return if you get picked for a random audit of such claims.


----------



## WiseOwl (Jan 1, 2015)

OhGreatGuru said:


> I doubt they use it to audit landlord, as not everyone would report it. It's more likely to be used to check your return if you get picked for a random audit of such claims.


Also I would suspect the postal code helps the system to find errors re: those claiming the Northern Ontario credit.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Maybe CRA is searching for reasonable rental properties!:biggrin:


----------

